# When is Fermentation Done?



## nbwii (Jan 4, 2013)

I am 7 days in and my kit instructions say I have 7 more days to go before I add sulfite, pot Sorb etc and rack, but there is now very little activity in my airlock. Should I be concerned or is this normal?


----------



## g8keeper (Jan 4, 2013)

nbwii said:


> I am 7 days in and my kit instructions say I have 7 more days to go before I add sulfite, pot Sorb etc and rack, but there is now very little activity in my airlock. Should I be concerned or is this normal?


 
a little more info on what kit you are making, and whether this wine is still in a primary fermenter, or already been racked into a carboy would help....BUT, your fermentation is complete WHEN your sg has reached 1.000, or lower, ans is stable for 3 consecutive days....sounds to me like it is time for you to break out the winemaker's old trusty friend, the hydrometer, and start taking readings....having said that, even if the fermentation is completely done, and your sg is stable below 1.000, i would still hold off on stabilizing your wine until you have at least reached the "suggested" timeframe in your instructions as certain characteristics will continue to develop at this time....just be sure your wine, if in carboy, is close to topped up, and under airlock as the amount of co2 being developed to protect your wine, is lessened at this time....like i said though, it would be easier to help with more details, such as whether it has been racked from primary to carboy yet....hope this helps....enjoy the obsession!!!....


----------



## TonyP (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to add a slightly different perspective on Ken's post, which I overall agree. Although I have my own approach and don't generally follow kit instructions, the one place I do follow is when fermentation is complete. If kit instructions call for the wine to get to .995, that's what I strive for, irrespective of whether SG has not noticeably changed.


----------



## robie (Jan 4, 2013)

The hydrometer is definitely the key, here. And until you have made several batches of wine, you should follow the kit instructions explicitly. Once you get experienced and fully understand the whys, wherefores, and whens, you can customize the process some.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 4, 2013)

nbwii said:


> I am 7 days in and my kit instructions say I have 7 more days to go before I add sulfite, pot Sorb etc and rack, but there is now very little activity in my airlock. Should I be concerned or is this normal?


It's always nice to know what kit you are making. That way we may know the instructions.

I'm guessing this is a Grand Cru kit. The instructions say to wait for 14 days after starting the kit, and to make sure that the sg is below .998 (I would expect about .995).

Yes, I would expect the air lock activity to slow down after about 7 days. However, I don't really know as I do not use an air lock during primary fermentation.

As already mentioned, use your hydrometer and check the sg to see where your wine is at.

Steve


----------



## nbwii (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I am actually making a grand cru merlot and it is still in the primary.


----------



## nbwii (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok I just took an sg reading because there is absolutely no activity in my airlock. the reading is at .995. Accordingly to kit instructions I have 3 more days to go. Should I ignore and rack to the carboy or wait 3 more days. By the way when I removed the lid there was no foam or anything on the surface. Is that good or bad. I had a very nice smell though.


----------



## andy123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Give it the full 14 days, some solids will still be falling. If you want to make the kit you ordered the best thing to do is to follow the instructions.


----------



## nbwii (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok Andy, thanks I think i will.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 8, 2013)

nbwii said:


> Ok I just took an sg reading because there is absolutely no activity in my airlock. the reading is at .995. Accordingly to kit instructions I have 3 more days to go. Should I ignore and rack to the carboy or wait 3 more days. By the way when I removed the lid there was no foam or anything on the surface. Is that good or bad. I had a very nice smell though.



There's different approaches and I would rack to the carboy. If you're certain the SG is .995 there is little to be gained from waiting 3 days. The 14 days in the instructions are approximate (the instructions say so) and can vary depending on several factors, such as the vitality of the yeast and fermentation temperature. You're ahead of schedule and that's OK. The instructions are only a guide and shouldn't replace SG.


----------



## nbwii (Jan 8, 2013)

Tony, I just re-read the instructions and you're absolutely right the instructions do say approximately 14 days (I know you knew you were right  ). Ok so let's hope I don't screw something up during the racking. I am so looking forward to a decent finished product.


----------



## robie (Jan 8, 2013)

It is going to take awhile for that Merlot to come around and be at its best. Give it a taste when you rack it and you will see it is very tart, just like an unripened fruit will be. Over time, like a fruit ripening, it will slowly loose that tartness and start tasting more as you expect.


----------



## nbwii (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok so I just finished racking to my secondary and the crowd truly went wild (in my head at least). There's good news and bad news...the good news is that a tasted a sample and it is definitely wine (it tastes rough which is to be expected, but not very alcoholly). the bad news is that while I didn't have much lees my carboy was no where near full. It took about a quart of water to top it off.

Can I really expect anything near a decent wine as a end product? or should I just start focusing on my second attempt ?


----------



## andy123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I wouldnt worry. We prefer to top off with wine but you will be justifiable proud of this batch in a few months time.


----------



## nbwii (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Andy I needed some encouragement right about now.


----------

